# TTS vs TT Specific differences



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

My wife and I test drove a 2015 TTS yesterday and we loved it! There was not a 2011 of newer TT to drive for comparison. I've searched the internet along with here and haven't found the details I'm looking for. I know the basics, such as the TTS has a different engine, better brakes, adjustable suspension, along with cosmetic differences. However I'm looking for more specific technical information, such as:


Detailed suspension differences aside from magnet and 10mm reduction. i.e. sway differences, spring rates, damper differences.
Brakes: differences in calipers, pads, rotor size
Engine: I've found enough on this
S-Tronic: is there different programing for the TTS or will putting it in "S" be the same for the TTS and 2011 or newer TT?
Anything else to consider?

I'm considering a 2011 or newer TT if it meets my needs because I don't want to spend more for a TTS if the TT suits my needs. So, where can I find detailed information comparing the two? Thanks for the comments and assistance.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I would not say there is a difference in those things if they are an option on the base TT. Mag-Ride is Mage-Ride... The brakes do have a little plastic TTS cover. But I don't know if they are any bigger.... Even if so, it's very minimal. DSG is DSG also... Same gearbox etc... programming can be redone anyway...

But frankly the data should be easy to find...

Find a TTS w/CPO and be done with it...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

sentari said:


> I would not say there is a difference in those things if they are an option on the base TT. Mag-Ride is Mage-Ride... The brakes do have a little plastic TTS cover. But I don't know if they are any bigger.... ..


Ahhh....do some homework...they are bigger...and work better. More hp too....


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

The TTS engine has Forged Internals!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't know brakes had HP... But on my TT they were the same as the TTS. As it turns out the VR6 version of the TT was nearly the came car as the TTS. They just pupped in a different engine an put new badges on it. Either way I tossed the OE brakes in the dumpster (actually gave them away)....




GaBoYnFla said:


> Ahhh....do some homework...they are bigger...and work better. More hp too....


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

The TTS actually has cast pistons just like the rest of the VAG cars with steel reinforced top ringlands. TTRS has that too though. The TTS does have beefier rods and a larger pin though. 

Hank


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

sentari said:


> I didn't know brakes had HP... But on my TT they were the same as the TTS. As it turns out the VR6 version of the TT was nearly the came car as the TTS. They just pupped in a different engine an put new badges on it. Either way I tossed the OE brakes in the dumpster (actually gave them away)....


The OP was discussing 2011-2015 cars ("I'm considering a 2011 or newer TT")....and they are different. Base TT has GTI brakes, TTS has R brakes.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

2.0 TSFI engine from the TTS benefits from upgrades like sturdier valves, revised aluminum pistons and stronger connecting rods with new bearings, a reinforced crankshaft and a high-performance intercooler. That is off the new Mk III info so not sure about the intercooler part but the other parts I believe are correct.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

TT engine = GTI engine (revised in 2013 slightly)
TTS engine = Golf R engine

I believe the difference is 50hp. The difference after a downpipe and HPFP is over 100hp.
Mechanically, the TT has a K03 turbo and the TTS has a K04, along with better internals. The TTS brakes are bigger than the TT. I don't know about the mag-ride on the TT. I do know that the TTS and TT-RS magride are the same.

CPO TTS is the best bang for the buck. (Actually, I think my Stage 3 was the best bang for the buck, but it's now sold)


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Well, we drove a 2013 and 2015 TTS, 2009 TT quattro, 2011 TT, and a 2008 3.2 TT w/DSG. We have decided on a 2011 or newer TTS. If I buy another one besides a TTS, I'm always going to be on the hunt for the TTS, so I'm waiting until the 2011+ drop below $30k, which they are starting to get close already. So it's the Golf TDI through winter and then its up for sale in the spring. I'll drive the S2000 while we wait for the right TTS to pop up. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Read the new FAQ stickey above for model and MY differences*



Optical TDI said:


> Well, we drove a 2013 and 2015 TTS, 2009 TT quattro, 2011 TT, and a 2008 3.2 TT w/DSG. We have decided on a 2011 or newer TTS. If I buy another one besides a TTS, I'm always going to be on the hunt for the TTS, so I'm waiting until the 2011+ drop below $30k, which they are starting to get close already. So it's the Golf TDI through winter and then its up for sale in the spring. I'll drive the S2000 while we wait for the right TTS to pop up. Looking forward to it!!


.


----------

